# 90 mm stem standard clamp



## cyberknight (25 Sep 2014)

90 mm stem , standard clamp size please .
I have been playing around with my set up and i have decided i need a bit longer stem if anyone has one knocking about please?


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Sep 2014)

I'll have a look at the weekend. I am changing some bars on the beater on Saturday to oversize clamp size . I think the stem coming off is a 100 or 90 itm jobbie.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Sep 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I'll have a look at the weekend. I am changing some bars on the beater on Saturday to oversize clamp size . I think the stem coming off is a 100 or 90 itm jobbie.


I have a 100 in stock but i took at off and went to an 80 to match my other set up which i am changing as well .


----------



## Dangermouse (26 Sep 2014)

Pretty sure I have a carbon one I bought for the missus, never used....postage cost will be good if I can find it


----------



## Dangermouse (26 Sep 2014)

found it


----------



## Dangermouse (26 Sep 2014)

ahhh its for os bars....31mm is it ok


----------



## cyberknight (26 Sep 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> ahhh its for os bars....31mm is it ok


Thanks for looking but its 25.4 i need afaik , picies here 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-project-build-new-commuter.157133/


----------



## cyberknight (27 Sep 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> ahhh its for os bars....31mm is it ok


I might still have it please? 
My subway came with an 80 mm i found to short and the 100 i have on is a bit stretched .
Still after a 90 mm standard clamp though if @Hacienda71 does not have one going .
I will have to post a few swapsies myself as i have a few knocking about but none i need .


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Sep 2014)

The ITM stem is 100mm but I also found a Deda Elementi 90mm if that would suit? It is a two bolt on the face plate rather than a four.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Sep 2014)

As long as its standard clamp its fine , its for the commuter so not like i am gonna be yanking the stem like cav .

Ohh err @Fnaar 


Hacienda71 said:


> The ITM stem is 100mm but I also found a Deda Elementi 90mm if that would suit? It is a two bolt on the face plate rather than a four.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Sep 2014)

It has always felt pretty stiff to me and I have repeatedly yanked it while up in the hills. 

It is a standard clamp size rather than oversize.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Sep 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> It has always felt pretty stiff to me and I have repeatedly yanked it while up in the hills.
> 
> It is a standard clamp size rather than oversize.


You have a pm .


----------



## Dangermouse (29 Sep 2014)

cyberknight said:


> I might still have it please?
> My subway came with an 80 mm i found to short and the 100 i have on is a bit stretched .
> Still after a 90 mm standard clamp though if @Hacienda71 does not have one going .
> I will have to post a few swapsies myself as i have a few knocking about but none i need .




Let me know and I will get it out to you mate


----------



## cyberknight (2 Oct 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> The ITM stem is 100mm but I also found a Deda Elementi 90mm if that would suit? It is a two bolt on the face plate rather than a four.


Installed yesterday and it feels ok, no chance for a test ride atm as looking after youngest while swmbo is at work and off till friday for the kitchen fitter who looks like hes now coming next week 


Dangermouse said:


> Let me know and I will get it out to you mate


Who much did you want for the 90 mm oversized ?


----------

